# Girly bikes for TALL girls?



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I humbly invade your section because I am in a bit of a quagmire, bike wise.

"everyone makes girls bikes go to a bike shop yada-yada-yada"

Indeed they do! BUT. My girlfriend is tall. taller than me. she is 5'10 with about a 32 to 34 inch inseam.

and she is girly and proud. she likes pretty colors and baskets and GIRLS bikes.

Which all tend to be rather small or mediumish and poorly made. Or insanely expensive and totally awesome.

I want to get her a proper fitting bike or frame, Of good quality, that is both to her tastes but nice enough to keep her riding with me (She's an amazing gal who puts up with my bike nuttery!)

So I'd hoping to spend around 600 ish for her first bike. I know she likes step throughs and pale blues and cruisers. Other than that she is not into the particulars.

good bikes for tall girls that will make them want to go from a beginner to a regular?

please?


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Surprise her with an Ibis SL-R Med in black w/ black links & XT kit.

When she discovers it isn't pink or powder blue, isn't a step-through cruiser, and doesn't come with a basket... send it to me. I'll pay shipping to take it off your hands.

You're welcome.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

No way is she getting a bike nicer than mine.

even though she and I are pretty much the same size...

but wait, I hate carbon. I dislike full suspension and I need to get her into it. not placate the elitists... just get a bike that makes my tall girl happy.

and makes me happy knowing she's safe on it.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm ~6'. Used to have one of these:










Unfortunately neither the bike (switchblade), nor color is available any more. Giant flamingos not included. I still have a Titus, but it's a Racer X, in blue. Perhaps you can find a gently used, but decent bike and have the frame repainted a sparkly pink or something?


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

I am 5'10", 34 inch inseam, and I just bought a Specialized Myka 29er Expert 19" frame. Mine is white with green on the bottom part, a white saddle and handgrips with little silver stars on them. Mine was a 2011 model, MSR $1250 but I paid $950. I'm not much of a girly girl, but it looks girly to me.

Specialized has other womens' specific mountain bikes in white/yellow, white/red, blue tonal, white/grass green, pink/black--in the price range of $420 to $650.

She should try the bike before you buy it. Maybe your LBS would order one for her to try out, or you can find a LBS with one in stock.

Good luck!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> Surprise her with an Ibis SL-R Med in black w/ black links & XT kit.
> 
> When she discovers it isn't pink or powder blue, isn't a step-through cruiser, and doesn't come with a basket... send it to me. I'll pay shipping to take it off your hands.
> 
> You're welcome.


You are so awesome.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

PixieChik said:


> I am 5'10", 34 inch inseam, and I just bought a Specialized Myka 29er Expert 19" frame. Mine is white with green on the bottom part, a white saddle and handgrips with little silver stars on them. Mine was a 2011 model, MSR $1250 but I paid $950. I'm not much of a girly girl, but it looks girly to me.
> 
> Specialized has other womens' specific mountain bikes in white/yellow, white/red, blue tonal, white/grass green, pink/black--in the price range of $420 to $650.
> 
> ...


Thank you muchly!


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> Surprise her with an Ibis SL-R Med in black w/ black links & XT kit.
> 
> When she discovers it isn't pink or powder blue, isn't a step-through cruiser, and doesn't come with a basket... send it to me. I'll pay shipping to take it off your hands.
> 
> You're welcome.


Brilliant!


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes. because riding an insanely expensive superbike is totally the thing a lady who is just beginning to ride needs.

For what will be largely urban riding to start, as she's not yet learned how to shift and not fall down.

totally. lets talk about our dream bikes instead of bikes that are a mix of feminine aesthetics and good tech.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Double Post: I showed her this thread and that bike and she laughed. loudly.

And said maybe I should just "get her one of those big tricycles, Those come nice right?"

v.v

DARN MOST OF YOU. XD!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Agwan said:


> Double Post: I showed her this thread and that bike and she laughed. loudly.
> 
> And said maybe I should just "get her one of those big tricycles, Those come nice right?"
> 
> ...


Rather than focus on bikes with pre-made girly aesthetics, why not just add some "girly" to something you find locally - a white bike can be made more traditionally feminine via pink saddle and grips. A red bike will feel pretty girly if you get her a matching riding outfit that she feels attractive in. Bonus - she gets a real pair of bike shorts with a good chamois.

In fact, for a beginner rider, I would be most focused on saddle and chamois rather than on the bike itself. Nothing will kill a beginner rider's enthusiasm faster than burning crotch pain and the right saddle will add 2 inches to her comfortable reach. This is often an issue for taller women - they tend to have very long legs and short torso length relative to overall height.

Oh - I would also encourage her to ask her own questions here - community also encourages participation.

Have fun!
C


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

chuky said:


> Rather than focus on bikes with pre-made girly aesthetics, why not just add some "girly" to something you find locally


If your're not going to get her the Ibis (mine is white with red accents), do this. Start with a fairly neutral-colored bike (white, black, silver) and bling it up! Earlier in this category there is at least one discussion of places to go to find bike bling. Toronto Cycles for annodized bolts; JagWire cables; Chris King for colored headsets and bottom brackets; Odi for colored grip lock-ons; various places for water bottle cages; etc. And for the blingiest of bling, Google 'jeweled headset spacers'.

Note that pink is interesting as there are a lot of items in pink but it is hard to anodize, so it's tough to find some pink things. My friend's husband built her a downhill bike with purple accents (including purple handlebars)--it was awesome! Red bling is probably the easiest to find.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

She is more or less only riding because I beg her too. My hopes are that I can get her on her first well fitted bike and have that maybe make her like it a bit more... So getting her to register here is kinda kaput... for now...

She's being a fantastic sport about dating a bike nut.

I think this idea you've had of blinging out a bike is actually really fantastic. I can make sure she's got a safe bike with great kit and at the same time she will know she's getting something one of a kind! (My Soma is already covered in red bling... she has expressed she likes Purple, Teal and Sky blue... so I can actually get a lot from that!)

Okay, Awesome! I think I have a bit of direction now! Thanks guys!


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I second the vote on a white frame. You can make it feminine without some of the diminished spec that seems to come hand in hand with a "women's specific" bike.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you taken her shopping for a bike? Girls LOVE to shop..LOL. She'll be able to try out different bikes and find something comfortable for her.

If you want something totally off the beaten track for girly bikes check out the Electra bikes. DH wants me to have the Townie in pink. It's a cruiser bike so it's not made for huge trips, but she might like the ride.

Here's what I did with my Specialized Sirrus Comp:








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From Quilted With Love[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]

I added blue tires and the blue cup holders. I'm thinking about adding some blue racing style stripes to it. It's a good beginner bike as it's easy to use and you can girly it up some with bling and tires.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I really like the idea of building her something from a white frame up. while I am way too broke for that this minute... I know I could get her stoked on picking out all the colored parts.

I tried taking her to a bike shop, she REFUSED to have an opinion. I know this because she said "I refuse to have an opinion, I like purple, teal and sky blue... and most colors."

That townie 7D looks severely upgradeable. a Set of avids and an LX or X7 drivetrain... AND IT COMES IN PURPLE.

too bad none of those cruisers have disc brakes. though she said she felt my BB7's were too powerful. I know she'd prefer a cruiser too... partly because she knows we ride the same size bikes and I am not afraid of the color pink. 

She wants to make sure its HER bike. XD


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Agwan said:


> She is more or less only riding because I beg her too. My hopes are that I can get her on her first well fitted bike and have that maybe make her like it a bit more..


Mmmm...yeah. Based on the above quote, I recommend you buy a decent quality, name-brand bike (ie; Trek, Cannondale, Specialized) with decent parts and a nice mid-level price tag. Something that you can sell quickly and easily on Craigslist. Probably with a line in the listing similar to "my girlfriend's bike, has about three rides on it, has been sitting in my basement/garage/spare room for the last 2 years".

If you want, you can steal that line for your ad, I don't mind.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

See when I realized we rode the same size bike I was like "I CAN JUST MAKE MYSELF ANOTHER BIKE!  "

Then she was all about big seats and super-comfort and ideally step through frames...

I realized I would need to dedicate something to her.

And yes. reselling this thing seems like far too real a possibility.

but if she wants me to go to Wizarding World Of Harry Potter with her, She WILL ride with me.

A DEAL'S A DEAL. xD


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just don't push her too hard to ride a bike. Have her come on here and ask away. My DH isn't that into bikes and I don't push it. He has a couple but had me put them on Craigslist today as he realized someone else will like them more.

You could get a pink girly tandem..LOL. She'd love to see you on that.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, I'd love to own a pink... or HOT PINK bike...

Possibly more than her.

I hear what you're saying about pushing, though. I must be careful!

She saw a Big Dummy with the seat pad on the back of it, and how the rider doesn't have to do anything if they sit back there. she was like "That!"

v.v


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Make it happen!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Agwan said:


> ...She saw a Big Dummy with the seat pad on the back of it, and how the rider doesn't have to do anything if they sit back there. she was like "That!"


Well there you go, she's made her wishes clear. Better get crackin'. You're gonna be a monster on wheels after a season of that...


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

It makes me sad because... that may actually be what happens. 

Well, what matters is I get to spend time with the woman I love.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Agwan said:


> It makes me sad because... that may actually be what happens.
> 
> Well, what matters is I get to spend time with the woman I love.


Actually I think it's an ironically perfect compromise.

YOU love to ride.
She obviously isn't as interested in it.
You both apparently want to spend time with one another.
So if you tote her around on the Big Dummy... you'll get to ride, she'll hopefully be amused, and you'll both be together. You can also bring a whole lotta groceries home while you're at it, so it's a useful 'toy' as it were.

Or you can take MtbRN up on her Craig's list offer.

Of course getting her that Ibis is still an excellent option, which I happen to think is the best so far.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

MtbRN said:


> Mmmm...yeah. Based on the above quote, I recommend you buy a decent quality, name-brand bike (ie; Trek, Cannondale, Specialized) with decent parts and a nice mid-level price tag. Something that you can sell quickly and easily on Craigslist. Probably with a line in the listing similar to "my girlfriend's bike, has about three rides on it, has been sitting in my basement/garage/spare room for the last 2 years".
> 
> If you want, you can steal that line for your ad, I don't mind.


Scored my Ibis off of ebay.... The ad read something like "Built this bike for my girlfriend for a trip...only ridden 1 week."

My girly upgrades included swapping out the 3x10 xt drivetrain for a xtr 2x10...


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

kinsler said:


> Scored my Ibis off of ebay.... The ad read something like "Built this bike for my girlfriend for a trip...only ridden 1 week."
> 
> My girly upgrades included swapping out the 3x10 xt drivetrain for a xtr 2x10...


Very girly indeed!


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

I am not getting my girlfriend a nicer bike than I ride.

particularly one made of Carbon.

Partly because it would be insanely stupid to do so.

And partly because I'd like to eat food at some point during this year.

Now if she started to like riding her own bike I would be more than happy to make sure she had a bike every bit as nice as mine. But as it stands both of us are college students and a top tier kitted, Carbon full susser's are just out of the picture.

particularly since I ride mostly urban, 7 days a week. for several hours a day. The Electra Townie seems to be the most practical option so far... She seems to have chosen the townie 7D in Polar Blue. I hope I can find one, afford one, and that it fits... and I will cross my fingers that one day I will be bolting XTR to something for her because she asked for it.

But I'd just be happy if we could just share the ride to the local coffee shop together.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Agwan said:


> I am not getting my girlfriend a nicer bike than I ride.
> 
> particularly one made of Carbon.
> 
> ...


It still sounds to me like you want to get her your idea of a nice bike. That is the wrong approach. She won't ride it if she doesn't like it, so if a Townie is her want and what she likes, deal with it. You can't make her into something she doesn't want to be.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

It sounds to me like you're transferring your own feelings onto my issue.

I want to get her my idea of ANY nice bike. my idea of a nice bike is something that is safe

you know. powerful enough brakes, proper fit, durable parts.

And something that has kit that functions properly and I can actually keep tuned up. 

Beyond that I am happy to get her whatever bike her heart wants. If in the end that means I get a big dummy and a seat for the back of it then that's what will be.

I don't need to make her into anything different than what she is. which is the best durn woman in all the world. I just want the best darn woman in all the world to be able to enjoy my favorite activity with me... She doesn't need to LOVE it. but if I can make it pleasant for her... that's all I'm really seeking to do.

Well, that and stop her from looking down when she shifts... that scares me so bad!

So uh, yeah.... please don't grouch at me for unrelated reasons... Getting mad at a guy for trying to buy his girlfriend something that will be gifted unrelated to a holiday is a bit unfair.

birthdays and anniversaries and holidays she gets gifts that are her wants. So this is going to just be an outside the normal gift-stream "I know I am awful dragging you along with me, I'm sorry, here is your own bike." gift.


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

Agwan said:


> It sounds to me like you're transferring your own feelings onto my issue.
> 
> I want to get her my idea of ANY nice bike. my idea of a nice bike is something that is safe
> 
> ...


Ummmm.... Where did you see attitude? I intentionally made that post as neutral as I could. Your comment about bolting XTR to whatever is what spurred my comment.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Twilight Error said:


> *It still sounds to me like you want to get her your idea of a nice bike.* That is the wrong approach. She won't ride it if she doesn't like it, so if a Townie is her want and what she likes, deal with it. *You can't make her into something she doesn't want to be.*


I took a great deal of offense to the idea of someone (even ME) trying to change the woman I love, Sorry If I am quick to anger on that issue. But I love her as is. and I just hate the idea of someone thinking she should change. that is not what this thread is for. its for the bike nerd to do whatever he can to make his dragging his sweetheart along more pleasurable for her.

Past that this thread is also not about how hardcore we are with our best bikes ever. It's not a measuring contest. Its about getting someone to try out cycling. bragging on Ibis is great fun but no help at all for me or her.

I'm also a pretty smart cookie. I can common sense the "she won't ride it if she don't like it" on my own. when she jumped off my custom built Soma and onto my 75 dollar specialized Junker (bigger seat and its her favorite colors.) I figured that out.

She's been 5'10 since she was 12. she's never had a bike fit her. I think she'd really enjoy the sport if I could get her comfy on one. She is also someone stylish (to be fair so am I... if anything I'm fancier than her) So she'd like a bike that Looks like a ladies bike.

I'm not some clueless dude coming out of left field here. It's like the thread topic states. I'm trying to find girly bikes for a tall girl. If she wanted a big black masculine bike like the Ibis we'd be fine. She's asked for something feminine. and When my girl speaks I listen.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Agwan-

Chill out...

Nobody thinks it's bad that you're trying to get your girl into cycling, but know your audience. You're posting on a mountain bike forum for women. The people on this forum are so into bikes that they spend their internet surfing time on a mountain bike website.

It sounds like you're on the right track- listen to her and not a bunch of mountain bike enthusiasts.

A "what bike should I get the gf" thread shows up every couple weeks so sorry if I take the opportunity to show off my score from a poorly thought out gift. Btw... I've never considered Ibis frames to be that masculine. If you think my Ibis is masculine you should see my full suspension BMC!


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

kinsler said:


> Agwan-
> 
> Chill out...
> 
> ...


Well said.

Ask a bunch of fanatics what they think, chances are you'll get the fringe opinion, this holds true for very near everything.

EDIT: My ex just dropped off her Kona Stinky with the instruction to ride it hard. Its purple with pink streamers and 6" of travel on both ends.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

@Kinsler: I deeply envy that bike. I also don't want to be the guy SELLING that bike for that reason!

@Twilight: ...I'd ride that as is myself... when I built my some I got everything in red... including reflective red spoke beads... had I found red streamers that fit with my custom engraved, all red ODI's I'd have probably bought those too..

the spoke beads got negated by the reflective strip on my tires and came off.. but they were a pretty big hit with people!

To be fair I'm the guy wearing glittery nail polish who's a paid make up artist, and she's the biologist who wears make up 3 days a month, tops.

We kinda reverse a lot of gender roles. Its GREAT.


----------

